

Lessons from a Haskell startup - mark_h
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/287
Prompted by this article: <a href="http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35550" rel="nofollow">http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35550</a><p>One of the things that stuck in my mind was the comment about having to earn the right to talk to a customer, before you even ask them what they want or if you can help.  (Also, "keep the blue line above the red line"!)<p>The company is <a href="http://www.galoisconnections.com/" rel="nofollow">http://www.galoisconnections.com/</a>.
======
Tichy
Funny, that page reads like Haskell code - that is, I have no idea what the
heck is going on there.

